# Beggining



## JalenLJ36 (Jul 30, 2016)

So im going to start this electrical thing ive been looking into. What is the first step? Wont i need to atleast go get the associates before i do anything


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was going to answer you, but I see that you have made other threads exactly like this with the same answers I would have given you.

Here is a tip to becoming a good electrician, I told my employee this earlier this morning: _I should only have to tell you something *once*_.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Let's keep it in this existing thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f129/starting-off-169001/


----------

